

ACTA absurdity continues, may only get worse - bensummers
http://voices.washingtonpost.com/fasterforward/2010/02/acta_absurdity_continues.html

======
orborde
> _I can only imagine what will happen when the more... motivated Tea Party
> types start paying attention to stories with headline descriptions like
> "SECRET COPYRIGHT TREATY." Care to take a guess at how the debate will turn
> at that point?_

I feel rather guilty about this, but I don't think I'd feel too bad if a horde
of frothing mad morons suddenly arose to scuttle this treaty. It's difficult
to motivate oneself to resist irrational populist anger when it's working
_for_ you.

